# Projekti dhe shërbime > Na bashkoi Albasoul >  Informacion nq se kini akill etj

## HaKeLBeRiFiNi

*Per cdo problem Akilli,Sqline nickname apo Freeze nickname mos postoni teme te re por mjafton te postoni duke u pergjigjur ne Kryetemen : KAM AKILL,KAM NEVOJE PER NDIHME.
Aty postoni detajet e akillit apo problemit tuaj dhe nje dhe nje pjestar i stafit Ircop do ju jape pergjigje per problemin tuaj.

Faleminderit*

----------

